# Nail Salon table exhausts



## ADAguy (Jul 21, 2017)

Please confirm the CFM requirement for nail salon table exhaust fans, I believe it to be 200CFM per the table in the MC.


----------



## cda (Jul 21, 2017)

My favorite hated subject;;;



https://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/search/729895/?q=Nail+salon&o=date


----------



## cda (Jul 21, 2017)

Which year edition ????

Someone else said:::

Highly effective nail dust, vapor/odor and airborne pathogen source capture system. With 200 cfm of suction at the capture hood, Healthy Air™ Nails Source Capture System provides 4 times the required airflow. Nail Salon Ventilation Regulation Changes:

2012 International Mechanical Building Code (IMC) Table 403.3 (h)

(h) For nail salons, each nail station shall be provided with a source capture system capable of exhausting not less than 50 cfm per station.

http://aerovexsystems.com/air-ventilation-resources/outside-ventilation_salon-codes.asp

Source Capture Change Significance:

Footnote "h" to Table 403.3 has been modified to require nail salons to have a source capture system at each nail station. Based on the definition of "Source Capture System", the exhaust from a station in a nail salon is required to capture the air contaminants at their source and terminate them to the outdoor air.


----------



## Bill Smith (Sep 16, 2017)

I'm an architect in MA.  

I have a client who hates the look and noise of the shop vac type source capture units. In MA, you can't recirculate air...has to exhaust outdoors. This causes a problem with replacing 50CFM per the 20 stations in this salon. We are having to upsize the HVAC units with economizers. Huge money..more infrastructure to support the massive roof unit.

Looking at a simple system called SalonSafe as option. Spoke to the City Health Dept who has approved it for various salons in the area. Any opinions on it? website is www.salonsafe.net

Thank you.


----------



## cda (Sep 16, 2017)

Welcome

Looks like they meet code


https://www.salonsafe.net/install-options


----------



## conarb (Sep 17, 2017)

What goes on in these places to make them smell so bad?


----------



## Bill Smith (Sep 17, 2017)

It's those nasty chemical vapors in the polish, removers, etc.   Volatile Organic Compounds (VOCs)...they evaporate quickly but disperse slowly indoors and the vapors have a hard time escaping through these  tight, energy efficient buildings we're designing.  

Makes sense to want to capture them at the source before they have a chance to concentrate inside.


----------



## conarb (Sep 17, 2017)

Maybe just make people wear oxygen masks in these tight buildings?


----------



## Bill Smith (Sep 17, 2017)

In a nail salon...that might be bad for business.


----------



## cda (Sep 17, 2017)

The good thing is it has

Prior approval


----------

